# Mash Length And Boil Length For Biab



## amarks5 (7/5/11)

Apologies if this has been discussed, but I couldn't find it anywhere in these forums.

I'm planning my first AG BIAB. Looking around at the BIAB literature, the general consensus seems to be 90 minutes mashes and 90 minute boils. I can understand the need fo a 90 minute boil for most lager types, but I would have thought that Ale recipes could have got by with 60 minute mash and 60 minute boil.

Or is it something about BIAB that makes longer mashes and boil times necessary?

Cheers,

Tony


----------



## argon (7/5/11)

There's no difference in mash and boil times for biab vs 3v. 60-60 is pretty standard for most beers. Just go with that.


----------



## Bribie G (7/5/11)

I've tried all combinations of 60 and 90 and usually go 60/60 nowadays. If you get onto doing continental lagers with German malts you may like to go 90 min boil (and increase your original water amount) to drive off any compounds that these malts can produce such as DMS (cooked corn/cabbage) but I don't think that's such a problem with modern malts. 

Woolgoolga hey  Top little RSL there, we often stay at W to break trip to or from Sydney and pig out on Tandoori etc.


----------



## peaky (7/5/11)

I go with 75min mash and 90min boil these days as the efficiency of my system (3 tier grav) increased dramatically doing this. When I was doing 60-60 I was only getting up to 75% into the kettle (shithouse!), now I'm getting over 90% every time. The extra sparge water for the 90min boil seems to make a huge difference with my system. I'm using an esky mash tun so I think it's because of the amount of hot water it takes to get up to sparge temps.

If I was getting awesome efficiency with the 60-60 I never would have changed it, 75-90 makes the brew day that little bit longer than it already is. Just the way my system works I suppose.

Being BIAB I would imagine your system will operate much different to mine, just have a play around with it and you'll find what works best for you. I'd go for the 60-60 first though.


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (7/5/11)

I have settled on a 90minute boil for most occasions. I tell myself that I get better protein coagulation and blah, blah, blah...

I boil the absolute ring out of it for 15mins or so, then turn the heat right down to a very gentlemanly boil with the lid partially on for the balance of the time.

Mash length is usually 60-75mins for single-infusions followed by a BIABMashOut.

But, if I were following a recipe from a trusted source that said to mash for 17.5 minutes, or 3hours... Who am I to argue?


----------



## amarks5 (7/5/11)

SpillsMostOfIt said:


> I have settled on a 90minute boil for most occasions. I tell myself that I get better protein coagulation and blah, blah, blah...
> 
> I boil the absolute ring out of it for 15mins or so, then turn the heat right down to a very gentlemanly boil with the lid partially on for the balance of the time.
> 
> ...




Thanks everyone for your invaluable input. Seems there's so much to learn from you guys.

Cheers,

Tony


----------



## Thirsty Boy (8/5/11)

90 mins mash followed by a stirred ramp to 78 and 90mins boil is a nice safe way to start. You can most certainly get away nicely with 60 and 60, and even with skipping the mashout. But for your first few brews - i'd play it very safe, sacrifice an hour of your valuable time, and be certain that lack of mashing or boiling has been ruled out of the equation as potential trouble points.

Half a dozen brews under your belt and everything is working just fine thanks... By all means drop the mash down to 60, try it without a mashout, just boil for the hour etc etc.

Absolutely it works pfectly well with the shorter mash and boil - but when you are starting out, be nice to yourself and allow a little extra time for both so you just dont have to worry.

Me - I boil for 90mins every time whether i am BIAB brewing or not. I get it boiing, take a gravity sample when its been bubbling for a minute or so, then i have half an hour to cool the sample, decide if things have gone to plan, work out if i need to dilute, boil it down a bit extra, add extract, change my hopping schedule etc etc if it hasn't gone to plan. Then once its been boiling for 30mins and i am sure its all been adjusted properly, i chuck in my bittering hops and know that i will hit my post boil targets on the head every single time.

TB


----------



## amarks5 (8/5/11)

Thirsty Boy said:


> 90 mins mash followed by a stirred ramp to 78 and 90mins boil is a nice safe way to start. You can most certainly get away nicely with 60 and 60, and even with skipping the mashout. But for your first few brews - i'd play it very safe, sacrifice an hour of your valuable time, and be certain that lack of mashing or boiling has been ruled out of the equation as potential trouble points.
> 
> Half a dozen brews under your belt and everything is working just fine thanks... By all means drop the mash down to 60, try it without a mashout, just boil for the hour etc etc.
> 
> ...






Thanks Thirsty for your great advice. I will start off with 90/90 and see how I go.

Best wishes,

Tony


----------

